
Keystone pipeline spills 210,000 gallons of oil - drefanzor
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2017/11/16/keystone-pipeline-spills-210000-gallons-of-oil-on-eve-of-key-permitting-decision/?utm_term=.9d2d71ae508d
======
danielvf
For scale, this is about five train cars worth of oil.

